# Sigelei 50w And 100w Booking List



## Sir Vape

*Hi guys and a very goooood morning to ya all *

*As mentioned yesterday we have secured 5 x Sigelei 50w and 10 x Sigelei 100w models. 
These should arrive around the 23/24 September if all goes well.*

*50w is going for R1350-00 and the 100w is going for R1450-00.*

*We do require a R400 deposit on your booking to secure your order. Balance in payable before we courier. Courier will be additional. *

*Please email asksirvape@gmail.com to place your order with following details and proforma invoice will be emailed to you with deposit details:*

*Name:
Tel:
Address:
Model: 50w or 100w
Qty:
Colour: Black or Silver*

*I have asked Sigelei to give until 12:00pm tomorrow to confirm colour order options. So get those orders in *

*Any questions you may have please pm me or drop me an email at asksirvape@gmail.com*

*Don't miss out !!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187

E-mail sent  patiently waiting...is it here yet...how about now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Smoke187 said:


> E-mail sent  patiently waiting...is it here yet...how about now...


 
Ha ha I wish!!!

Thanks for your order.

Okay so thats:
4 x 50w's left now!!!


----------



## Sir Vape

@Smoke187 

Just emailed you


----------



## Sir Vape

3 X 50W left and 9 x 100w left


----------



## VapeSnow

Email send. How long will the wait be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

VapeSnow said:


> Email send. How long will the wait be?


 
Just replied.

Sigelei said they will be ready for collection on the 10th September 2014. Courier +- week, delays. I would say around 22nd/23rd but will keep you posted.


----------



## Sir Vape

3 x 50 w left and 8 x 100w left


----------



## capetocuba

You should do well here @Sir Vape!!! Prices are awesome. Would have taken one but have my name down for Reo no 2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

2 x 50w and 7 x 100w left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

2 x 50w and 6 x 100w left 

They going fast guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## NickT

Mail sent!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks @NickT 

Just emailed you


----------



## Sir Vape

2 x 50w and 5 x 100w left peeps.


----------



## BooRad

My addiction is flaring up....want 100watt....want....

Can I pay you with my left lung? It's like new, I've been vaping

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape

BooRad said:


> My addiction is flaring up....want 100watt....want....
> 
> Can I pay you with my left lung? It's like new, I've been vaping


 
Lol 

Hey bro it's only a R400 booking deposit now to secure your order. The balance is payable before we courier which will be around the 23/24 September (close to pay day).

Look we might have a couple extra but I can't guarantee it


----------



## Sir Vape

Morning guys

I have to give in the colour order in today to Segelei. If you you would like to pre-book and have a colour preference. Let me know asap


----------



## Sir Vape

We would just like to thank everyone that placed their booking order. Invoices will be sent out by the end of the day.
Finalised order has gone into Sigelei and been paid for. Will keep you updated if any changes but they have confirmed it will be ready to ship on the 10th September.

We have ordered a couple extra and you are more than welcome to reserve yours before they land as I'm sure they will go fast.

Thanks for your support guys. You Rock!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke187

Awesome stuff, cant wait for them to land, hopefully before my birthday on the 25th September

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Invoices sent guys


----------



## Smoke187

Sir Vape said:


> Invoices sent guys


Booking fee paid

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NickT



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan

Do you have any 100w's left


----------



## NickT

Is it the 23/24 of September yet?

Can we hurry up already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Ryan said:


> Do you have any 100w's left


 

Hey Ryan yes we do. Pop me an email at asksirvape@gmail.com if you are interested


----------



## Ryan

I have thanks


----------



## Sir Vape

NickT said:


> Is it the 23/24 of September yet?
> 
> Can we hurry up already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Bro I cannot wait. Segelei have had me on their backs daily!!!! I think they hate me lol. They have confirmed ready for next week . Might be a day or two delay as they are having a holiday until the 9th (Autumn Festival) which they did not tell me about but lets hope all is on track. Once they are with my courier, you will all be the first to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Ryan said:


> I have thanks


 

Just replied


----------



## Sir Vape

Please note 50w are sold out but we still have a couple 100w's left


----------



## Smoke187

If you send me a free sample of the 100w, then maybe I can decide if I need another 1

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## zadiac

Have you got any 100w ones left?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey @zadiac 

Only a few. Pop me an email on asksirvape@gmail.com to book if your interested.


----------



## Ryan

Do you have any 50W left?


----------



## Sir Vape

@Ryan Just mailed ya mate


----------



## Sir Vape

Guys our order has left and is on the way. I know its been a bit of a wait but we are fortunate to have the second release of the 50 and 100 watt models. There were a few minor issues with the threading on the first batch and I asked Sigelei to hold on and put us in the second batch. Looks like we will be on time for delivery as promised if all goes well at customs.

For your info all 50w's are all sold out. I have a few 100w's left. The reviews have been pretty awesome on this little monster. Be the first in SA to own a 100w now!!! 

It's only a R400 booking fee and your order goes out next week. Email asksirvape@gmail.com to book.

Also pop us an email if you would like to be added to our mailing list and be the first to receive a stock sheet before it goes live on our website.

Have a super cool day

Sir Vape Team

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Rip's sneak peek review of the Segelei 100w. Love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Email sent

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jibbz786

Just cant wait!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@zadiac mailed you bro


----------



## zadiac

Thanks @Sir Vape

Replied

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Sorted

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## NickT

Is it Tuesday yet?


----------



## Sir Vape

Lol. Leaving Monday as promised


----------



## NickT

It's not often that you can't wait for the weekend to be over. 

I spent most of last night you tubing the 100w and swearing at the guys who already had one. Grrrrrrrrrr.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

I relate bro. I have had many sleepless nights awaiting this stock


----------



## Noddy

Ypu got my email, @Sir Vape?


----------



## Sir Vape

Yes I did sending out inv now


----------



## zadiac

Payment made for invoice 106. Proof sent

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@zadiac Shot bro


----------



## Sir Vape

Orders being couriered out tomorrow afternoon.

50 watts all sold out.
3 x 100 watts left.

Email me on asksirvape@gmail.com if you want one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

All orders were packed this morning guys and are awaiting collection from our courier. You will have these in your hands tomorrow  Will email tracking numbers once collected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187

Awesome news, cant wait for tomorrow, I already have my batteries charged and waiting to wick my coils this afternoon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NickT

Any courier news yet?


----------



## Sir Vape

Everything was collected bro. Will pm you your tracking number now


----------



## Sir Vape

So our first order of 100w's went out yesterday. I have 3 left. Place your order today and get it before the weekend


----------



## zadiac

NickT said:


> Any courier news yet?


 
haha.....you getting one too Nick? Didn't think you'll be into that. Good for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan

First 100W in use
.......

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Smoke187

And my box has landed, Thank You Sir Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ryan

See it in action

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT

zadiac said:


> haha.....you getting one too Nick? Didn't think you'll be into that. Good for you



26650 Copper Mechs and box mods all day long, mate. All day long!


----------



## zadiac

NickT said:


> 26650 Copper Mechs and box mods all day long, mate. All day long!


 
Hahaha.....nice!


----------



## RevnLucky7

100Watts and the Big D... Rev be like...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

RevnLucky7 said:


> 100Watts and the Big D... Rev be like...


 
You remind me of this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape

We only have two left. One silver and one black


----------

